# Gemmy witch with fogging cauldron HELP Needed



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That hole marked 24V must be for European use or something.

Use the input hole below the "Try Me" hole. You want an AC/DC adapter rated at 9 volts, 2000 milliamps (2 amps). And make sure the adapter is "center =positive".
I think most of them are.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

CenobiteVA said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased a used gemmy witch with fogging cauldron at a yard sale. However she is missing the Input: 120V ~ 60 HZ output: 24v = 20VA power adapter.
> 
> I searched the forum and found found a post on here on where to buy the adapter, however the female end on my gemmy witch base looks completely different than the male end on the power adapter. Can someone please assist me? I have put the link of the thread I found along with a pic of my gemmy witch base (24v-20VA)
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/109899-power-plugs-gemmy-witch-cauldron.html



I sent you a message, and I promise to dig mine out this weekend and get you a pic.

I looked at Spirit's real quick, here is the link:


http://halloween-costumes.spirithalloween.com/search?view=grid&w=adapter

The fogging witch cauldron adapter is bigger than for my other 2 Gemmy Witches...it is a big chunky block of an adapter. I don't know the rating of the amps of whatever, but imma look for you promise ...if you can wait a few days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

OK- I did find my Gemmy instruction sheet for the witch. I keep it with my kid's birth certificates- seriously!

The AC/DC adapter info say specifically: Input: 120V- 60Hz, Output: 9V-2000mA, 24V-20VA.

I am sure Dave has is correct, as what he says matches what the instruction sheet says!  

I promise to get you a pic, tho! Take care and enjoy your witch!


----------



## CenobiteVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Hollow - thank you so much for helping out, I truly appreciate it. Do you use both adapters with the witch? Or will it run with the cauldron fogging on just the one 9v adapter?

I paid $40 for her, came with the one 9v adapter and instruction sheet...what a steal, just got to get her fully functional.

Daveinthegrave - thank you for replying, it does look like a funky outlet on the base but I think that's what powers the cauldron, do you have this prop? 

I love Halloween! Thanks guys


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, sorry. I didn't know it took two different power supplies.

No, I don't have this prop. I wonder if Gemmy sells the power supply that goes in that strange plug?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

CenobiteVA- I think I have a different version than your witch.

Does your witch have a microphone that you can put batteries in and make her talk? 

My cauldron has a cord that attaches to the cauldron to her base and has a different slot on the base the cauldron attaches to.

My Gemmy cauldron witch is really old- I got her quite a few years ago. 

I am hoping to take the pics and post them to my photobucket tonight after dinner. I will message you the link when I do.

I have 3 Gemmy witches and their cords are all mixed up in a box.


----------



## CenobiteVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Hollow,

Thank you for your response. Sorry it has taken me so long to respond. My witch does not have a microphone. Did you get a change to take the photos yet and post them on photobucket yet? 

I tried contacting gemmy and go no where real fast, good products...not so good customer service.

Please let me know, Halloween is almost here, thanks again for all your help.


----------



## CenobiteVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi again everyone, I still am unable to solve my Input: 120V ~ 60 HZ output: 24v = 20VA power adapter mystery. I have found an adapter with the same specifications but the male end of the plug is totally different from the female input on the base of the witch. Can anyone please help me, Halloween is right around the corner.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The 24V ~ 20VA means that it needs an 120V AC -> 24V AC adapter (voltage reducer), which is far less common than a DC adapter. VA is a measurement of the power available. Unless you can find the specific adapter for this product, you'd have to figure out a way to wire it in manually. Since it's AC, polarity doesn't matter.

This is probably for powering the mister.


----------



## CenobiteVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Xane, thank you for the info. I never noticed that the adapter I am looking for is AC/AC. Not sure if I have the necessary skills to wire it myself (not to handy). 

But now I can narrow my search. I also contacted Gemmy today. They told me to email [email protected] and perhaps they could help me. I will keep my fingers crossed. 

Also for anyone else out there here are the instructions for my witch: http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit/activedit/765230_Instructions.pdf

If anyone can point me in the right direction to where I can find this adapter for the witch/cauldron I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

http://s1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/buffy271/

Here are some photos I took of my witch. Excuse the sawdust, we built a wooden fence.

Truthfully, I haven't used her in her animated way in a few years. She has a microphone and another adapter somewhere in the garage I cannot find. 

I am going back in tomorrow, and I will post pics if I find them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=9 v adapter 2000 ma&_fscr=1

Look at these...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=9 v adapter 2000 ma&_fscr=1



http://www.ebay.com/itm/9V-AC-2000m...6-/200769558627?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true

Specifications:

Input: 100-240V~0.6A, 50/60Hz

Output: 9V 2000mA 18W Max

Tip Size: 2.5mm x 5.5mm (Inner diameter x Outer diameter)

Package Content:

9V 2A AC Adapter

Power Cord


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

No indication as to whether those are regulated (puts out 9v even if under rated load). Here is the best price I've found for _regulated_ adapter:

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/WSU090-0800/237-1449-ND/ (800mA)

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/WSU090-1300/237-1451-ND/ (1300mA)

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/WSU090-2000/237-1425-ND/ (2000mA)

While you're at it you may want one of these. It's a 4.5v regulated adapter, which is quite rare. Since most adapters these days are "USB standard", 5v is much more common. I ordered several of these last week to change a bunch of 3 x AA/AAA/button cell lights and various other items to wall power.

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/WSU045-1500-R/237-1414-ND/


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Good info Xane. I can barely plug items in, so I am glad you gave better advice.


----------



## CenobiteVA (Mar 1, 2012)

So I heard back from Gemmy, they don't stock any replacements parts for any items previous to 2011. Oh well!

So I guess Im going to attempt to hard wire this thing. Hopefully I will not set the witch on fire or electrocute myself. What type of electrical wiring should I use with the AC/AC adapter I am going to purchase, it has two terminal screws, so is there no ground wire? I am so not handy.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you remember (or does anyone have an original adapter) if the wire was the usual 18-22ga thin AC adapter cable, or was it thick like lamp cord? My misters have standard thin cables so I'd say 18-20ga wire should be fine. If you can't find AC adapter cable you can use speaker wire. It's very difficult to find black side-bonded cable under 16 gauge (lamp cord) in most local hardware or electronics stores.

Maybe someone here is better at explaining this kind of thing.


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi... Just wondering if you found a solution to this problem? I bought this item brand new and it is missing the same part you are missing. I myself am a Halloween freak and I would love to get her working. Gemmy has an outside parts dealer and I have emailed them twice now and still have not gotten a response. I have tried going to Sears, Radio Shack, Best Buy... No one seems to have this part. If you found the answer can you please let me know?!? You can even shoot me an email if it makes it easier! [email protected]. Thank you for your time!


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2008)

The USA version only uses the bottom jack. The other input is for other countries. Your TV, PC etc.. all have the same options now. Just ignore it.
Radio Shack, WalMart all have the 9v adapter you need.. just make sure you get one that is rated 2000ma as it needs the power and you will over drive the smaller ones.
Have a great Halloween!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the 9 VDC is for the animatronics and the 24 VAC is for the mister. I could be wrong.

In the long run it may be easier to just buy another mist maker and hide the wire somehow.


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Xane said:


> I'm pretty sure the 9 VDC is for the animatronics and the 24 VAC is for the mister. I could be wrong.
> 
> In the long run it may be easier to just buy another mist maker and hide the wire somehow.


Sorry, first time on here... But thank you very much to both of you for the help. My witch moves and talks, but the cauldron does not light up or smoke. I am going to run to radio shack and see what I can find! ( Hate Walmart around here! Sorry! ) Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright... I just looked at mine again. I have the 9 volt - 2000ma one plugged in. That is what turns the witch on and makes her move. But my cauldron does not light up nor smoke. I don't get it! I received two of the same adaptors in the box when I bought her brand new and I have been trying to get her to fully function ever since! Thank you for your help with this... I greatly appreciate it since I truely have no clue what I am doing!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw a Gemmy witch in Lowes today but this is the newer model. She only had one plug that I could see, but I didn't really get a good look at the wiring. I'm pretty sure there was only one, and she was moving _and_ the cauldron lit up. From what I saw, the wire going into the cauldron can be unplugged so you may want to check that.

I still think on the older model you need to use two adapters. Since you can't buy the correct one, unless someone can find a source for that oddly shaped plug (which makes me wonder if polarization matters...) you will have to find an aftermarket 24 VAC adapter, and hardwire it into the prop. Or just buy another mister.


----------



## CenobiteVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Aries, I have not solved my problem of the missing/finding the adapter for the cauldron. You and Xane are correct, the adapters you have only power the witch. You too are looking for the same adapter that I am, it is extremely rare. However I do have more information on the adapter thanks to "Hollow". The adapter we need is:

AC-AC Adaptor
Plug In Class 2 Transformer
Model: KMA-240-02000-48UL
Input: 120V ~ 60Hz 270 MA
Output: 24V~ 20VA
Made By: Kwong Ming Electrical Mfy

Below is more info on the manufacturer of the adapter, I have emailed them and have not heard back as of yet.
Company Name:
·******** Kwong Ming Electrical Manufactory Limited
Country:
·******** Hong Kong
Address:
·******** 6/F, China Aerospace Centre, 143 Hoi Bun Road, Kwun Tong, Kowloon, Hong Kong.
Website:
·******** http://www.keetat.com.hk
Contact Person:
·******** Ms. Elisa Chong
Telephone:
·******** 852-2765-7106
Fax:
·******** 852-2797-8612
Email:
[email protected]

Also below is the a link to an adapter that is the closest I can find, I am going to order it and attempt to hardwire it to my witch base.
http://www.cctvcamerapros.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PSPRO-24VAC20&CartID=1

Please let me know if you find the adapter anywhere else. Thanks again to everyone for helping out on this. I will still continue my search!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

When you wire it in, you may want these:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=110&cp_id=11009

Down at the bottom of the page, where it says DC power pigtail. They are of decent thickness, so should be fine for 24v.


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well thank you all for the wonderful feedback and I am sorry to say this, but I am no where near challenged enough to do my own wiring! All I can say is no one has this AC/AC adapter anywhere for the cauldron. I checked at Sears, Bestbuy, Radio Shack, Batteries Plus, Fleet Farm, and a few other small stores. I have been all over on line and still nothing. Like I said, I even contacted the after market company via email that Gemmi recommended at [email protected] and have got no response back from them either. Sooner or later we are going to have to find this part some where. You can't tell me that we are the only ones looking for it! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

May have found the connector









http://www.electronicplus.com/content/ProductPage.asp?maincat=aco&subcat=ad1

CA075	2 PIN DIN PLUG-(EUROPEAN SPEAKER CONNECTOR)

In which case you will only need the adapter and some cable for it.

http://www.electronicplus.com/content/ProductPage.asp?maincat=wr&subcat=wsp

I'd go with 20 gauge black wire. You can buy it by the foot or 100'.


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Xane- 

Just wondering if you got that piece wired up and tried it yet? Come on, Halloween is only 11 days away! Lol! I went to a couple Halloween stores yesterday and not one of the employees at those stores have ever seen this dang part either. Well I hope that part works for you, and please let me know if it does! I will then order one and it will take me another year to find someone to wire it up for me!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't have one of these, I'm just trying to help out the original poster. Because the plug is a nonstandard foreign audio connector not even meant for power, and the prop was discontinued a long time ago, you're never going to find this in any retail store.


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, alright! I'm sorry. Well thank you for looking and helping out! Whoever makes this part and if it works is going to be rich if we all find it! Thanks again Xane!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Xane said:


> I don't have one of these, I'm just trying to help out the original poster. Because the plug is a nonstandard foreign audio connector not even meant for power, and the prop was discontinued a long time ago, you're never going to find this in any retail store.


Just gonna chime on here. I KNOW NOTHING about wiring/electricity, etc. 

My Gemmy witch is an older version that has a microphone. I bought her online back when she was considered a new type of prop.

I have bought 2 more Gemmy witches since then, and neither if them have all the hardware, adaptors, and plugs that came with the first witch.

The original Gemmy witch's cauldron stopped working/fogging the 2nd year I had her. I researched it online and found many people have this problem. Gemmy's aren't known for their durability.

Perhaps the cauldron on your prop does not work anymore? Perhaps that is the reason it was sold to you so cheaply?

Xane seems to know alot about this, so thanks Xane for chiming in.

Best of luck to all of you- I sincerely hope you all enjoy Halloween.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I still think it would be easier to just go to Spirit or Party City and buy a new mist maker. Especially this close to Halloween. You can always use it for something else later! Party City has them for $15 which is not a bad price - I think they sometimes have coupons but I'm not on their list since our local one is too far away for me to visit regularly. Spirit is around $20-25, I didn't look at them this year since I bought a few on clearance last year. They also have a coupon. I use retailmenot.com to check - remember some stores like Joann Fabrics have unique codes per coupon and they will fail to work if you find one online.


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Xane and this is exactly what I am going to do! I won't have the lights in the cauldron, but at least it will be misting!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Aries090606 said:


> Thanks Xane and this is exactly what I am going to do! I won't have the lights in the cauldron, but at least it will be misting!


Target and other stores have LEDs that are waterproof. 

I bought some to use this year. Perhaps you could throw a few in the cauldron as well!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

It will probably have lights too. I don't think I've ever seen a mister that _doesn't_ come with color changing LED lights. Even the ones you get from pond and garden stores still have all those LEDs. I may end up putting black epoxy over one of mine since I want to use it with all-green LED lighting.


----------



## Aries090606 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well that tells you how much I know about these misters! Thanks for the info! I am going out to pick one up shortly! Have a great Halloween everyone!


----------



## emonte (Oct 29, 2012)

I have had to replace my adaptor (KMA-240-02000-48UL). Here is the adaptor that works. 
www.cctvcamerapros.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PSPRO-24VAC20&CartID=1
Use your old cord if you have the old adaptor to attach to this new adaptor. Cut the cord about three inches from the bad adaptor. Looking at the old cord which is very thin, the positive side of the old cord is labeled with 1/2 inch white dashes. The other side is the negative. When you get the new adaptor, looking at the plug if holding the new adaptor in your left hand, the bottom left screw is the positive terminal. The negative is the right terminal of course. If you have the end that goes into the base of the gemmy witch and it is still on the old cord, strip the ends that you cut from the old adaptor keeping the white dashed side to be terminated to the positive terminal of the new adaptor. The negative goes to the other side. (It is okay to split the cord down the middle before baring the copper to terminate to the new adaptor. Then all you have to do is plug in and power up. If you do not have the end, or the cord, you will have to buy them seperatly keeping in mind that the gauge of wire is somewhere around 22 gauge or higher. (You can match it against any power supply that you have with the gemmy witch. My witch came with two supplies. The one that I am talking about repairing works the lights and mist only.) Keep in mind that if you buy a new end, attach the positive side of the wire to the positive of the end, and negative to the other side of the end. My new adaptor works great. And it was cheap. You also don't have to email or call China for it. Thats it. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## AuntBoo (Aug 24, 2011)

I cut a hole in the back of my witch's cauldron, filled it with ice, connected it to a fog machine, and I'm using it as a fog chiller. Maybe this would work for you?


----------



## emonte (Oct 29, 2012)

I have had to replace my adaptor (KMA-240-02000-48UL). Here is the adaptor that works. 
http://www.cctvcamerapros.com/Produc...VAC20&CartID=1
Use your old cord if you have the old adaptor to attach to this new adaptor. Cut the cord about three inches from the bad adaptor. Looking at the old cord which is very thin, the positive side of the old cord is labeled with 1/2 inch white dashes. The other side is the negative. When you get the new adaptor, looking at the plug if holding the new adaptor in your left hand, the bottom left screw is the positive terminal. The negative is the right terminal of course. If you have the end that goes into the base of the gemmy witch and it is still on the old cord, strip the ends that you cut from the old adaptor keeping the white dashed side to be terminated to the positive terminal of the new adaptor. The negative goes to the other side. (It is okay to split the cord down the middle before baring the copper to terminate to the new adaptor. Then all you have to do is plug in and power up. If you do not have the end, or the cord, you will have to buy them seperatly keeping in mind that the gauge of wire is somewhere around 22 gauge or higher. (You can match it against any power supply that you have with the gemmy witch. My witch came with two supplies. The one that I am talking about repairing works the lights and mist only.) Keep in mind that if you buy a new end, attach the positive side of the wire to the positive of the end, and negative to the other side of the end. My new adaptor works great. And it was cheap. You also don't have to email or call China for it. Thats it. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## aj_chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread. My answer would fit here, too. Saw this discussion about missing 24v adapter. I happen to be missing the other 9v 2999ma adapter. Disappeared! Can anyone tell me if the plug end actually fits the socket/hole that is shaped like a tombstone... rounded at top and squared at bottom? And would a replacement with a round plug actually work? Would the inner pin slide into the positive hole while the outside ground shield would contact the negative metal tab inside the hole? Was hoping to find someone who figured this out already. Appreciate any info. We sure did miss the witch working this Halloween!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was glancing at this as I have one and mentioned to my daughter who usually puts her together that we better make sure we keep her adapters with her as they can't be replaced. She mentioned neither are regular adapters. Mine has 3 plugs. 2 from base to wall and 1 from cauldron to base that is necessary for both the misting and stirring of the cauldron. She also mentioned she believed the one that your missing aj with the 2 prongs sticking out was used on the gemmy pirate that was sold at Lowes last year. I ended up taking him back because he was just to large and out of place to use with regular skeletons in a pirate scene. She's pretty sure she remembered it being the same weird pronged adapter so you may still be able to find a replacement for that.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

To add to this..after showing my daughter the picture of the base that was posted if yours is the same one, aj, she said that is the one I have. The plug that goes into the 24V 20VA slot is the adapter with 2 pins I was speaking of. The one that goes under the 2000 ma is a regular L shaped adapter. The one from cauldron to base looks similar to a car lighter adapter with prongs that have to be connected just right for the cauldron to stir and mist or she will only talk. I'm thinking this may connect on the other side of the base. Not sure if the one that goes under the 2000ma is actually the one your missing and not the one I described above.


----------



## aj_chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

By "L shaped" do you mean a round, cylindrical connector that you push over a pin inside the hole in the base and the silver outside of the cylinder contacts the metal tab inside the tombstone shaped hole in the base? Thanks.


----------



## aj_chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

aj_chicago said:


> Resurrecting this thread. My answer would fit here, too. Saw this discussion about missing 24v adapter. I happen to be missing the other 9v 2999ma adapter. Disappeared! Can anyone tell me if the plug end actually fits the socket/hole that is shaped like a tombstone... rounded at top and squared at bottom? And would a replacement with a round plug actually work? Would the inner pin slide into the positive hole while the outside ground shield would contact the negative metal tab inside the hole? Was hoping to find someone who figured this out already. Appreciate any info. We sure did miss the witch working this Halloween!


This is what I got back from Gemmy... Thank you for your interest in Gemmy products! The Life Size Witch w/cauldron has changed from year to year, by design and function. So, it is possible that the item that you have, if purchased prior to this year, does not require the same adapter as the 2013 version. If your item was purchased this year, please attach a copy of your receipt in your response to this ticket by clicking the Add Attachment link below the body/text box.

Otherwise, replacement power supplies can be found at local electronic stores including Radio Shack and Frys Electronics and online at Amazon.com and at the following online e-retailer http://www.voltage-converter-transformers.com/switching-ac-dc-supply.html.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

How about asking at a Radio Shack?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

aj_chicago, that's one of the best responses to a problem I've ever seen from Gemmy. 
I have the original witch - one adapter, with a cord running from the witch base to the cauldron. I mentioned in another post that it seemd to need time to "recharge" after going through an animation sequence. Don't know if it's an adapter problem or circuit issue, but your link may provide the answer - thanks.


----------



## aj_chicago (Nov 17, 2013)

I have seen many adapters that might work but I need to understand what the plug/connector end looks like. (The plug that plugs into the hole in the base.)


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay I thought we had figured this out at some point but I guess all the information wasn't grouped together. I've been way too busy to do Halloween this year but I keep getting notifications for this

It looks like the "weird" connector is for the mister. Ultrasonic misters run on 24V AC. It appears to be a DIN 41529, also known as a 2-pin DIN connector or DIN speaker connector. This is an uncommon connector generally used for older audio equipment. Because it's AC, it shouldn't matter _too_ much how it's wired. I could not find one on Amazon that was affordable or one from any company I've used before (Digikey, Monoprice, etc). So I can't vouch for any of these links. Shipping averages 8x more than the connector (but it's still cheaper than the ones I saw on Amazon). They also turn up on eBay. One part number I found was Velleman CA075. Searching CA075 DIN (without Velleman) also comes up with HAM radio enthusiast sites for about $1.95

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/produ...D=221193443?catargetid=1391617323&cagpspn=pla

http://www.vetco.net/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=7167

http://www.omnikits.com/phpstore/index.php?l=product_detail&p=193

Same goes for the power supply. Most of them are for security systems and don't have a cable hard-wired into the power block. You may want to get liquid electrical tape and coat the screw terminals for the wires once you attach them tightly. You may be able to use the supply from a mist maker. Right now mine are in storage so I can't look at the ratings on them. If so, you could just cut the plug off and wire it onto the DIN connector.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1470F24603

http://www.alarmcctv.com/product-p/ub-2420w.htm

http://www.skywaysecurity.com/single-power-supply-24v-20va/

Something tells me that photo on the last link is not what you will actually get.

I'm pretty sure the other "normal" power jack (barrel connector) runs everything else (voice, movement, etc). 2000mA / 2A is high, but since it's for moving parts that makes sense. You will have to make sure the one you get has that rating or higher. Also make sure it's a regulated power supply ("switching supplies" are usually regulated). Keep an eye on polarity if you have to wire one up. Edit: A problem I see is that most universal AC adapters are rated much lower than 2000mA. Most are 1500 at the most. You can find a dedicated 9V one, but you don't know if the plugs will fit.

Seems like the only way to win would be to grab a bunch of really cheap ones from a thrift store and start seeing which plug will fit. Then buy the proper adapter and cut the plug off to swap it on. Or you may be lucky and find one at the thrift store that actually matches it.

Always check with a multimeter to make sure it outputs 9V at no load. If it's not regulated, it will blow out your prop with too much voltage.

If someone who has a working one of these could measure the barrel plug or post all the part #s from the 9V power supply (several power supplies I've seen have more than 1 "part number" on them) then maybe we could find a supplier with matching plugs.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Xane, I'm unsure by your post if you're looking to replace plugs or if you're just trying to help anyone still looking to replace theirs. If anyone is still checking these posts looking for these adapters I'll pull mine out to post the pics. It's pretty cold here right now so I don't want to trudge out and go through all the hassle if no one that needs this info is even checking this post anymore. If so I'll be happy to help out if I can.


----------



## candicemccarthy1 (5 mo ago)

I know this is a very old post but recently jus5 got this witch without adapter and wondering if anyone knows what will work?


----------

